# Joh06937's For Sale Thread



## joh06937

Well I have done numerous upgrades recently and now have the old parts leftover. I used the motherboard, ram, cpu, and power supply unit for about 7 months or so and have had the hard drives for an unknown number of years (about 1 for the 320 gb and i have no clue for the other one). I have included (for your convenience) the newegg links for most items. All items have the picture links next to them to try and save some space. I didn't want to shrink the images down since the specs on some are useful... 

*HEATWARE:* joh06937

*PC:*

*CPU:*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103218&Tpk=5200+ brisbane
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Brisbane. I had this overclocked to 3.31 Ghz for about 4 months or so. Completely stable at that point with voltage at 1.5. Ran with a Zalman 9700 and temps never went above 55-60 C or so when running Prime 95. Never had any problems with it. AM2 socket CPU. Comes with original box (though one lid is torn), plastic protection for the cpu (see pic), and heatsink.
http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/2545/dscn1696b.jpg
[strike]$35[/strike] $25

*Power Supply Unit:*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16817189014
Xclio 500 W Power supply. Connectors include a 20+4 Pin Motherboard, 2 6 Pin PCI-E, 4 Pin CPU, 6 Molex and 1 Floppy, and 4 SATA. Works still and as said it was only used for around 7 months. The newegg link appears to have pictures of a slightly different looking one but it is the same model and has all of the same specs so I am assuming it is the same. Icludes original box and manual.
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/2367/dscn1707l.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/983/dscn1708e.jpg
[strike]$35[/strike] $25


ALL PC PRICES ARE NEGOTIABLE

*Consoles:*

*Xbox:*
I bought this thing a long time ago, about two years after they came out if i remember correctly. I just tested this thing out and it works perfectly. The controllers are a bit messed up. I have one regular one and one wireless one. The regular one's buttons work except for the left joystick. It always wants to point in one direction. If you think you can fix it, then it go ahead and get it. The wireless one doesn't seem to want to pick up with the receiver. The lights on both the controller and the receiver flash but it never connects. Again, if you think you can fix it, then go ahead and try. Both controllers are included with the Xbox (unless I get offers from others for one controller [or both]).
http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/1148/xboxg.jpg
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/7951/xboxcontrollers.jpg
$35.

*Xbox Games:*
The Da Vinci Code
Forza Motorsport
Major League Baseball 2K6
Ford Racing 2
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 06
All games work. I just tested them yesterday. Best game out of the bunch? Need for Speed: Carbon for sure.
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/1030/gamesw.jpg
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7109/games2e.jpg
$5 each. Buy them all and get $5 off.

*Gamecube:*
Same story as the Xbox. Got it a long time ago but it still works fine. I have a regular controller and a wireless controller. Both work. Just tested them yesterday.
http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/4848/gamecubec.jpg
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/1562/gamecubecontrollers.jpg
$35

*Gamecube Memory Cards:*
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/7112/memorycards.jpg
Both work. $10.

*Gamecube Games:*
NHL 06
NBA Street Volume 2
NHL 2004
Need for Speed: Underground
NFL Street
Madden 2003
MVP Baseball 2004
1080 Avalanche
The Simpsons: Hit and Run
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3
All games work. Tested them yesterday. Best game: 1080 Avalanche or The Simpsons: Hit and Run. Both games are awesome.
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/1030/gamesw.jpg
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7109/games2e.jpg
$5 each. Buy 7 and get $5 off. Buy them all and get $10 off.

*Other Stuff*

_*Scooter:*_
This is a Shoprider compact scooter. XtraLite 3 (TE-787NA-UL3) In great condition. Wasn't used very much. Somewhat fast (I would say around 5 MPH at top). Looking for $300 or so. International buyers: shipping might be a bit much 
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/7121/img00007201008181519.jpg
http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/4986/img00009201008181520.jpg
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/4811/img00010201008181520.jpg

*Guitar Amp:*
This is a Crate GX-15 that had some issues with the sound. It turns on but I can't get any sound from it unless I turn all the settings all the way up, at which point I get a soft sound from the speaker (the sound is from the guitar, not just noise ). If you think it is an easy fix, feel free to get it 
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/5291/img00011201008181522.jpg
$20. Not familiar with guitar stuff so if I am out of line with the price either way (too much or too little) please correct me in a non-lashing-out manner


----------



## joh06937

prices and deals added.


----------



## 87dtna

Are prices + shipping or shipped?


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> Are prices + shipping or shipped?



i'll pay for the first $5 of shipping. all costs over that (obviously will depend on the buyer) will be added to original price. the ram, cpu, and hdds should only be like $5 (domestic) so they'll be covered. the mobo will be like $10.50 (alone and again, domestic).

psu price was a typo and has been fixed. sorry if that caused an inconvenience to anyone.


----------



## joh06937

consoles added.


----------



## joh06937

ram is most likely gone. nobody else wants anything?


----------



## joh06937

ram is gone.


----------



## Rit

:good: Ram showed up today! Nicely Packed  *FREE BUMP*


----------



## joh06937

bump


----------



## joh06937

bumper pool.


----------



## 1337dingo

do u do it over sea's?


----------



## linkin

I'm interested in the board. But i have to wait until my 4850 gets back from RMA for some funds.


----------



## Gooberman

well if i had money online i would def go for the mb and cpu  i def need an upgrade lol on these threads i could get a kick ass computer for only $170 or so


----------



## joh06937

1337dingo said:


> do u do it over sea's?



yes but depending on the item, shipping might be a killer. i'll still do the first $5 but you could end up paying a lot in shipping.



linkin said:


> I'm interested in the board. But i have to wait until my 4850 gets back from RMA for some funds.



cool. just pm me when you want to get it.



Gooberman said:


> well if i had money online i would def go for the mb and cpu  i def need an upgrade lol on these threads i could get a kick ass computer for only $170 or so



yeah, except for the ram, i do basically have an entire computer here


----------



## 1337dingo

could you check with your post office how much shiping to australia is?


----------



## joh06937

1337dingo said:


> could you check with your post office how much shiping to australia is?



what item are you looking at?


----------



## 1337dingo

the cube and all its games


----------



## joh06937

what's the zip? feel free to pm it


----------



## 1337dingo

if zip is post code its 6232 in WA eaton


----------



## joh06937

$50, so $45 for you (shipping alone).


----------



## 1337dingo

+35 for cube +10 for memory +55 for all games =145 USD =160 AUD


----------



## joh06937

only $45 USD for the games (buy all of them and get $10 USD off). so $135 USD=$150 AUD


----------



## 1337dingo

kool beans.. now i think i would have to talk to my bank about tranfsering money outa my account to another contry so will get back to you tonight


----------



## joh06937

i am going to bed now (11:30 here ) but i'll get to your post first thing in the morning.


----------



## 1337dingo

haha ok then.. night


----------



## joh06937

added the gpus.


----------



## linkin

You got any more RAM?


----------



## joh06937

prices have been slashed everywhere!!!!


----------



## Gooberman

wow if i can successfully squeeze money out of my brother(and paying him back) i'm totally getting something lol


----------



## ganzey

i want that processor for my parents computer. ill pm you if i ever get the cash


----------



## joh06937

ganzey said:


> i want that processor for my parents computer. ill pm you if i ever get the cash



sounds good.


----------



## joh06937

xfx card and gamecube bundle pending.


----------



## joh06937




----------



## ScOuT

PM sent about some Xbox games...bump for you


----------



## 1337dingo

joh06937 said:


> xfx card and gamecube bundle pending.



yea dude just doin somin with my bank bout that


----------



## newgunner

Sent you a PM. Though i just noticed now that you are in Isanti, MN. lol.


----------



## joh06937

all pms replied to. 3 xbox games are gone.


----------



## calumn

Is the hard drive still for sale? I saw you said you ship abroad, how much would it be to the UK? PM me if you need a postcode to calculate.


----------



## joh06937

calumn said:


> Is the hard drive still for sale? I saw you said you ship abroad, how much would it be to the UK? PM me if you need a postcode to calculate.



all pms replied.

sapphire 5770 most likely gone.

mobo, cpu, gpu (xfx), psu, hdd, a couple xbox games, and gamecube stuff all pending  only thing left is the xbox system itself and the remaining games. thanks to all who purchased/are considering a purchase  really helped me "pay off" my hd 5970 

adding the scooter and guitar amp. not sure if there'll be any interest in the scooter but i figured i'd help out my mom  and sell it


----------



## 1337dingo

dude lol bank is trying to decide because im under 18 if i should be allowed to tranfer money over seas its liike WTF they aint my rents


----------



## joh06937

sold my last 5770 

gamecube stuff pending and mobo, cpu, and psu pending. i think my hdd is pending as well but not sure as of now...

xbox stuff still up for grabs.


----------



## 1337dingo

will put money in 4 cube 2morrow arvo


----------



## joh06937

last 5770 is a bye-bye.

gamecube, xbox, hdd, mobo, cpu, and psu are all still available.

EDIT: and so are the scooter and broken amp


----------



## Aastii

joh06937 said:


> last 5770 is a bye-bye.
> 
> gamecube, xbox, hdd, mobo, cpu, and psu are all still available.
> 
> EDIT: and so are the scooter and broken amp



loving the card 

*hands over a free bump*


----------



## Rit

Hmmm... We might have to talk about that processor....


----------



## joh06937

Rit said:


> Hmmm... We might have to talk about that processor....



send a PM


----------



## joh06937

added my heatware.


----------



## joh06937




----------



## Lanther

Power supply still available?


----------



## joh06937

Lanther said:


> Power supply still available?



yup.


----------



## joh06937

power supply and motherboard pending.


----------



## joh06937

motherboard gone and psu probably gone as well.


----------



## JlCollins005

well if that psu doesnt go let me know


----------



## joh06937

Bump.


----------



## wolfeking

Is the CPU and HDD still available? and can you calculate shipping to ZIP 27027-2809?


----------



## Rit

*Athlon Processor*

Processor for sale still?


----------



## joh06937

Sorry for not keeping up with this lately, been quite busy the last couple of months... But all PMs have been replied to. Sorry wolfeking, I see your message on here was a while ago... >.<


----------



## bkribbs

Is the PSU still there? No reason for selling it, just you don't need it right?


----------

